# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Druk op de borst

## Robbert

Hallo mensen, ik wilde toch ook wel graag mijn verhaal kwijt. Nu ongeveer 1,5 jaar geleden kreeg ik spontaan onder het kaarten een hyperventilatie aanval. Hierna ben ik zeer onrustig geworden. 

Sinds de laatste twee maanden heb ik een erge druk op m&#39;n borst (niet echt een pijn) ,onwezenlijk gevoel, tintelingen, misselijk en verkrampingen in m&#39;n rug. Ik krijg mezelf wel weer onder controle dmv van een zakje, maar ik heb er toch heel de dag last van.

Ik weet zelf ook dat het waarschijnlijk toch de hyperventilatie, maar blijft er toch zo onzeker over. Heeft er iemand nog goede tips, zodat ik weer een beetje vertrouwen in m&#39;n lichaam krijgt.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## marjanne

hallo,

ik heb hetzelfde als u, maar ik ben net door mijn dokter gebelt, ik heb 2 week geleden een 24 uurs holter onderzoek gehad, maar er was niks bijzonders te zien.
dus kan ik weer helemaal rustig worden, dat is het gewoon, ik dacht de hele tijd dat het me hart was, en dat maakte me zo onrustig.
maar mijn tip is, gewoon niet aan denken, gewoon denken dat je gezond bent, dat heeft mij wel geholpen.
en als je het niet vertrouwd, ga je gewoon naar de huisarts en vraag je gewoon om een onderzoek, dat geeft je zowieso zekerheid.
ik wens je veel suc 6, ik weet wat je doormaakt, en het is echt niemand aan te wensen.

veel suc6

gr marjanne

----------


## Robbert

bedankt voor je reactie, ik ga je tip gebruiken.

----------


## Gast: linda

hoi jou verhaal komt me zo bekent voor toen ik de eerste keer een hyperventilatie aanval kreeg dacht ik dat ik dood ging om het zo maar te zeggen ik ben de volgende dag gelijk na de dokter gegaan en ze wist precies wat er aan de hand was maar voor mijn gevoel liet ze toch een hartfilmpje maken en dat was helemaal perfect dus een beetje een goed gevoel had ik dus wel het enige nadeel wat ik had was straatvrees gewoon bang om alleen de straat op te gaan het is gekomen omdat ik bang ben om in het openbaar flauw te vallen en zoals je al wel weet is als je er veel aan gaat denken en hopen dat je het niet krijgt krijg je het spontaan en om een lang verhaal kort te maken ik had dus last om alleen ergens na toe te gaan om dat ik dan last kreeg van hyperventilatie op dit moment gaat het prima zelf heb ik heel veel gehad aan een inhaler wat speciaal bestemt is voor hyperventilatie is te koop bij de apotheek.maar 1 ding laat je niet klein krijgen door hyperventilatie want door jezelf weer een goede adamhalings techniek aan te leren gaat het echt weer een stuk beter met je.en ik heb dezelfde symptonen tintelingen, je benen niet meer voelen en heel erg misselijk en natuurlijk die erge hartkloppingen maar ik kan je zeggen het heeft niks met je hart te maken groetjes linda

----------


## Robbert

Een beetje laat, maar toch bedankt voor je reactie Linda. Het ging een tijdje weer goed maar heb nu weer een terugval, zwaar irritant.

----------


## Dennis w

Goedendag, ik ben op internet gaan kijken over klachten die betrekking hebben tot druk op de borst. Zelf heb ik nu zo,n drie maanden behoorlijke klachten, waar de beschrijving zo ie zo moeilijk van is. Maar 1 ding waar ik me echt zorgen om maak (maakte) is een indringende druk op mij borst. ( Het gevoel dat je longen incl borst doormiddel van een grote druk ik elkaar gedrukt worden. Nou dan ga je toch even nadenken. Ik probeer me zelf nu al drie maanden te overtuigen van t feit dat t me hart niet is. Maar dat is best moeilijk. Zo,n 2 weken geleden was t dus danig erg en met de paniek reactie als volgt. Dat mijn moeder die al overtuigt was van feit dat ik hyperventilatie had. De eerste hulp had gebeld. En die alsvolgd een ambulanche lieten voorrijden. Nou toen wist ik echt niet meer waar ik het zoeken moest!!!
De vrij realaxe broeder zet me ff op zo,n 20 meet pulsjes die rond om mijn borst en hart werden geplaatst. Draait doormiddel van een kastje die hij mee had een ESG scan uit en verteld mij dood leuk dat mijn hard in orde is. Nou aan de eene kant een opluchting aan de andere kant een langzaam besef dat ik dan toch echt aan hyperventilatie lijd. Maar ik moet je eerlijk vertellen dat ik zo,n 10 minuten geleden weer de vreemde druk op mijn borst kreeg. En weer beggon te twijffelen of het dan toch niet me hard is. Een weet ik wel ik zal er alles aan doen om van deze vrezelijke ziekte af te komen. En me moet beseffen dat ik gezond ben en niet moet vergeten te genieten van de dingen om me heen. Dan hoop ik ooit op deze pagina iemand gerust te kunnen stellen dat ik dat een hele tijd geleden ook eens heb gehad.

In afwachting van je reactie Met vriendelijke groet Dennis.
ps Als je per telefoon vragen hebt vind ik prima. (mischien helpt t mij ook n beetje)

----------


## P Vogels

Goede dag allemaal,

Ik ben op dit forum terecht gekomen door te googlen op het zelfde probleem.

2 maanden geleden kreeg ik opeens een drukend gevoel op mijn borst.
na 2 weken ging ik me van alles in me hoofd halen en ben ik s`nachts uit bed gesprongen en naar het ziekenhuis gereden. Daar vonden ze het niet zo leuk dat ik zomaar binnen kwam lopen zonder verwijzing, maar dat ter zijde ben ik wel geholpen. Ze hebben een hart filmpje gemaakt en foto`s van me borst bij radiologie. na een uur kwamen ze me vertellen dat alles er goed uitzag en me nergens zorgen om hoefte te maken. 
Op mijn vraag waardoor het dan veroorzaakt wordt zei de arts,
" Dat zijn prikkelingen in je longblaasjes en het kan ook stres gebonden zijn. "
Dus ik weer naar huis.
Nou ben ik geen persoon die snel stres heeft maar ik maakte me, toen ik het eemaal voelde, steeds drukker dus het zal dat wel zijn geweest. 

Toen ik net terug was van het ziekenhuis voelde ik het langzaam weggaan omdat ik er niet meer zovaak aandacht. Dus als je het zo bekijkt zou de stres theorie kloppen. 

Maar nu 6 weken later is het weer terug. terwijl ik echt niks ik me leven op dit moment heb om me druk om te maken. 

Dus ga ik weer twijfelen. 

Als iemand nog een oorzaak en vooral oplossing kan bedenken hoor ik het graag.

----------


## farzana

ik heb precies het zelfde gevoel ik ben echt bang ik krijg af en toe steken in mijn borst en voel mijn borst veel zwaarder worden.Af en toe als ik slaap word het erger en sta ik meteen op omdat ik bang word.Ik durf het mijn ouders niet te vertellen iemand een goeie tip?

----------


## bjorn6491

Ik heb in maart voor het eerst zo'n hyperventilatie aanval gehad. Op dat moment wist ik ook nog niet wat het was, en ik was -letterlijk- doodsbang.
Gebeld naar de Centrale Huisartsenpost (het was vrijdagavond) en zij vertelden dat het waarschijnlijk hyperventilatie was, in combinatie met paniekaanvallen (omdat ik zo bang was). Ik zat verschrikkelijk te beven en te zweten. Ik moest het 2 uur aanzien en terugbellen als het dan nog niet minder was... Dit kon ik natuurlijk niet volhouden. Dus toen maar 112 gebeld, en de ambulance kwam. Ik merkte al op het moment dat de ambulance voor kwam rijden, dat ik vanaf dat moment rustiger werd.

Ze hebben een hartfilmpje gemaakt, en alles was in orde. Na het weekend bij de huisarts geweest en ook die vertelde dat het wel hyperventilatie moet zijn. Ongeveer een maand later weer zo'n zelfde aanval (weer vrijdag). Dit heb ik toen zelf onder controle kunnen krijgen.

Weer een maand later zat ik voor mijn werk in de auto in de buurt van Groningen. Nu kreeg ik enorme tintelingen op mijn hoofd en benen. Dit had ik nog niet eerder gehad. Ondanks dat ik tegen mezelf zij dat het over zou gaan, ging het niet weg. Ik was natuurlijk direct gestopt bij een tankstation.

Toch maar weer 112 gebeld, en verteld dat het waarschijnlijk niets ernstigs is, maar dat ik niet wist wat ik moest doen. Het ging niet weg, en ik was 2 uren rijden van huis af. Uiteindelijk hebben ze toch weer een ambulance gestuurd. Zij hebben weer een hartfilmpje gemaakt en alles was weer in orde.

Sindsdien ben ik ook bij fysio therapie geweest voor ademhalingsoefeningen. Dit heeft een tijd gewerkt. Maar nu komt het toch wel weer wat vaker terug.

Voor een groot deel is het bij mij ook angst. Veel al druk op de borst (niet echt pijn) en een benauwd gevoel, alsof iemand de keel wat dichtknijpt. Dit gaat na verloop van tijd wel weg. Maar het is nu ook zo bij alles wat je voelt ga je toch twijfelen.

Kun je gewoon tegen je huisarts zeggen dat je bijvoorbeeld onderzoeken wilt in het ziekenhuis? De huisarts zegt dat je je er niet druk om moet maken en dat het dan wel wegtrekt, maar ik denk dat ik meer rust heb als er diverse onderzoeken zijn gedaan en dan wordt gezegd dat er niets mankeert.
Iemand suggesties/ervaringen?

----------


## jaantje

Ik heb een vraagje aan de mensen die dit sturen. Rookt een van jullie ook?
Want ik heb dus iedere keer aan de linker kant van mijn borst ook zo'n drukkend gevoel (ook niet pijnlijk) bij mij duurt dit maar heel kort. Maar t komt wel vaker voor. Ik maak me idd ook heel erg zorge. En ga maandag naar de dokter. Ik denk ook dat het ernstig is maar ja vind het toch een rot gevoel. Ik ga ook echt stoppen met roken. Maar even voor de duidelijkheid ik heb nooit een pijn gevoel. Altijd een rot gevoel. Kan iemand mij daarbij helpen?

Gr

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Jaantje,

Al bij de huisarts geweest??
Dat rare gevoel op je borst kan van het roken komen. Mijn moeder heeft jaaaaaaren gerookt en op een gegeven moment kreeg ze iedere kee steken bij haar hart, en als ze een sigaret opstak dan werd ze heel duizelig. Ze is nu al 8 jaar van het roken af en ze heeft nu geen last meer van die klachten. Bij haar kwam het dus wel van het roken af. Dit kan dus bij jou ook het geval zijn.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## edwin en tamara

hallo ik ben 27 jaar en heb de afgelopen maanden hyperventelatie en paniek en angstaanvallen het is heek erg want het beperkt mijn hele leven ik heb elke keer het idee dat ik een harteval krijg en dat ik dood ga ik ben al heel vaak bij de dokters wacht geweest maar die zeggen dat alles in orde is toch geloof ik dit niet altyd heel vervelend want ik word er gek van en ik kan het niet onder controle krijgen heeft iemand tips

----------


## jesse07

Hallo, 
Ik ben 31 en tevens een groepsgenoot. Kwam toevallig op deze site en ALLES is herkenbaar.
op dit moment is mijn leven een grote chaos, huis te koop na scheiding, wel weer bezig om bij elkaar te komen, eigen zaak wat in opstartfase zit en nog niet de stabiele factor is, hoop shit van vroeger en een familie waar je niet op kun t vertouwen. Daarnaast de zorg voor mijn dochter erbij. Ditalles is een werkweek van 7 dagen zonder rust. 
Op een gegeven moment inderdaad wat druk op de borst, tintelingen maar dit werd steeds erger. Bang om flauw te vallen, grote drukke media markten vermijden, etc.
Op dit moment is de druk zo hoog, dat ik via huisarts tranxene kreeg om mij rustig te krijgen, ben nogal actief van aard. Slikte nog geen asperine voor de hoofdpijn, en hou niet van medicijnen. Paar dagen gelden gebeurde t ergste, ik lag lusteloos op de bank, en ineens klapte mn hart 5x erg hart, acute paniek en dacht dat ik er geweest was. Tintelingen, draaien hyperen en voor t eerst in mn leven 112 gebeld. Hyperventilatie...zakje deed wonderen. Schrok me rot, dacht ook dat t mn hart was, alles bij E.H. laten checken en ...alles op en top gezond. Wel een roker, maar alcohol helpt gek genoeg wel..
Het ergste wat lichamelijk nu aan de hand is, is dat mijn hele linkerkant, van mn gezicht tot mn tenen verkramt, tintelt en samentrekt alsof ze je in strak plastic wrappen. Dit is niet pijnlijk, maar zeer irritant want het overspoelt je concentratie en op dat moment kun je niks. Beetje lastig met een eigen zaak.
RUST is wat er geroepen wordt, maar hoe is dit te combineren met je zakelijke drive?
Ademhalingstherapie zou moeten werken, maar weet iemand een site waar je van huis uit al ermee aan de slag kan?
Dit is zeer dringend, en sporten ben ik te moe vor, maar ga mezelf dwingen ermee te beginnen, anders is mn levenlust voorgoed voorbij...

Hyperventilatie, het klinkt als een wondje, maar de gevolgen zijn langdurig en inderdaad dit wens je niemand toe. 

Succes allemaal en je kunt me mailen als je wat kwijt wilt, graag ook jouw tips!

Gr. Jesse

----------


## acwullings

Ik heb sinds een paar weken als ik ga wandelen een soort druk op mijn borst,hoofdzakelijk aan de rechterkant en mijn rechterbovenarm,maar zodra ik ga zitten trekt het weg.Ik ben hiervoor naar mijn huisarts gegaan en die heeft mij uit voorzorg doorverwezen naar de cardioloog maar ik kan daar pas over ruim een week terecht.Ik word zeer nerrveus dat ik nog niet weet wat de oorzaak is.

----------


## belladonna

Ik ben heel erg blij te zien dat er meerdere gedupeerden hiervan zijn.. Mijn vriend snapt namelijk niet veel van mijn aanvallen en hoewel hij het wel probeert, als ik op de bank zit en ik trek plotseling mijn jas en schoenen aan, weet hij dat we even buiten een rondje moeten lopen. Dat helpt bij mij namelijk. Ik heb in augustus zo'n aanval gehad; eerst gaat je hart tekeer, je handen gaan zweten en je hoort je oren suizen.. Te hoge bloeddruk en te weinig adem kunnen halen. Doodeng vond ik het. Ook ik ben met mijn vriend midden in de nacht naar de eerste hulp gegaan omdat ik dacht dat ik erin bleef. Ik heb echt letterlijk met mijn hoofd uit het raampje gehangen om naar lucht te happen.. Duizelingen, misselijkheid en moeheid zijn dingen die elke dag terug komen. Van de dokter heb ik hiervoor oxacepam gehad, mocht ik zo'n aanval krijgen. Ook heb ik een lading papieren zakjes van de groente-afdeling meegenomen  :Wink:  want plastic zakjes is geen optie. Mijn arts zegt dat ik onder veel te grote spanningen leef en heeft me ook doorverwezen naar een psycholoog. Daar moet ik nog heen. Ik heb de dood van erg dichtbij meegemaakt, mijn vader is gestorven toen ik 23 was en dat is nu 3 jaar geleden. Ik had/heb het niet goed verwerkt, het was een te groot verlies waar ik niet aan wilde denken daardoor ging ik mijn verdriet uit de weg. Met als gevolg dat ik alleen maar aan mijn vader hoef te denken en ik huil al. Dit is nog maar een klein deel wat er de laatste 3 jaar gebeurd is.
Dus mijn advies; als je last heb van hyperventilatie, bedenk dan goed wat voor jou de spanningen te weeg brengen en probeer er wat mee te doen. Als je je geestelijk af sluit voor dingen die je pijn doen, bang voor bent, komt het er lichamelijk een keer uit. Het wil volgens mij zeggen dat je geestelijk proppie vol zit. Bij mij was er namelijk ook filmpje van mn hart gemaakt en het zuurstof in mijn bloed bekeken. Sterker nog, volgens mijn dokter kon de uitslag niet beter; het zuurstof was bijna 100%. (!!!!!!) De zorgen/angst bouw je zelf op. Ik voel de aanvallen nu redelijk aankomen en ze blijven eng, maar ik probeer dan gelijk wat anders te gaan doen. Al is het de was ophangen, een ommetje lopen (frisse buitenlucht doet wonderen..!) of gewoon hier even op het forum kijken  :Wink:

----------


## belladonna

Ps: Jesse, las je verhaal, maar ik herken dat. De aanvallen komen, gek genoeg, als ik even rust heb. Je kent het wel, eerst ff tv kijken aan 't eind van de avond en vlak voordat je naar bed gaat en rustig wordt, begint het. Bij mij is dus stress een gewenning geworden. Maar misschien helpt het je om elke dag een moment voor jezelf te hebben. Al is het maar een half uurtje. Even alleen, gedachten op niks en dat elke dag. Zo krijgt je geest toch een beetje rust. Succes in ieder geval!

----------


## hoihoi123

hallo mensen ,dit alles komt mij heel bekend voor,

ik had 6 jaar geleden heel erg last van druk op mij borst en heel vermoeid..

toen was ik nog 20 maar had enorm veel stress en hyperventileerde ook veel 

nu ben ik vorige jaar op vakantie geweest en had daar ook veel stress en sindsdien heb ik dat weer gekregen dus weer druk op borst en weer vermoeid maar nu ook andere klachten erbij namelijk pijn op borst en schouderbladen dus begon ik me zorgen te maken ..ik ben tig keer naar eerste hulp geweest en de huisarts die werden gek van mij..

op een gegeven moment alles onderzocht ecg in rust plus inspanning en bloed onderzoek

daar uit kwam niks alles bleek in orde te zijn nu heb ik er nog steeds last van...

maar ik weet zeker dat het de stress is ..want al voel ik me een dag top heb ik er zeer weinig last van. het is zit echt meestal allemaal tussen je oren ..

want hoe meer zorgen je gaat maken hoe meer je lichaam moet werken en dus al die klachten gaat krijgen ..probeer er niet aan te denken en leef gewoon verder!!

----------


## ziek

Hai,

4 weken geleden hebben ze mn galblaas eruit gehaald en sindsdien ben ik misselijk duizelig, heb druk op mn borst, hartkloppingen, voelt alsof mn keel dicht geknepen zit, hoge adem. Ik voel me echt niet fijn. Bij eerste hulp was mn hartslag 100 wel aan de hoge kant, maar waren de bloedwaarden prima. Vreemdgenoeg voel ik me niet constant beroerd maar is het in vlagen. Toen ik mn complicaties indrukte op Google ontdekte ik dit forum. Wat een herkenning. Thanks!!!

----------


## anjadekogel

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik ben 4 weken geleden op de bank in slaap gevallen. Toen ik wakker werd ben ik naar boven gelopen naar mijn bed. Toen ik in bed lag kreeg ik pijnlijke steken in mijn linkerarm en na een tijd ook in mijn linkerbeen, ik schrok ervan en ineens werd alles zwart voor mijn ogen en ik voelde mij wegzakken. Ik ging rechtopzitten met mijn hoofd tussen mijn benen ik werd echt helemaal niet goed. Pas na 2 uur zakte dit weg. 

In deze 4 weken heb ik 4 keer zo'n aanval gehad. Verder heb ik elke dag last van tintelingen, eerst was dit alleen mijn linkerarm en linkerbeen. Nu is het ook mij rechterbeen en rechterarm geworden. Ook heb ik een hele stijve nek. Mijn vriend masseert mijn nek iedere dag, maar het blijft stijf! ook gebruik ik tijgerbalsem en SRL-gel. 
Buiten een rondje lopen lukt bijna niet omdat ik dan hevige pijn in mijn armen en benen voel en dan bijna op straat flauwval.

Ook heb ik nu al 4 weken last van verhoging, normaal heb ik 36.4 en nu heb ik al 4 weken 37.6.

Sinds kort heb ik nu een drukkende pijn om mijn borst en gaat mijn hartslag af en toe heel snel.

Ik ben doorverwezen naar de neuroloog maar die heeft na een paar simple testjes gezegd dat het niks neurologisch is..

Heeft er iemand een idee wat het is, of hetzelfde meegemaakt

----------


## Milo

Hallo Anja,

Ik heb hetzelfde probleem( tintelingen, bijna flauwvallen etc... en mijn hart werkt ook gewoon goed. Iedereen verteld mij dat het stresgebonden is, ( ben ook wel een stressertje)... ook de dokter.gr Milo.

----------


## Willempie

> Hai,
> 
> 4 weken geleden hebben ze mn galblaas eruit gehaald en sindsdien ben ik misselijk duizelig, heb druk op mn borst, hartkloppingen, voelt alsof mn keel dicht geknepen zit, hoge adem. Ik voel me echt niet fijn. Bij eerste hulp was mn hartslag 100 wel aan de hoge kant, maar waren de bloedwaarden prima. Vreemdgenoeg voel ik me niet constant beroerd maar is het in vlagen. Toen ik mn complicaties indrukte op Google ontdekte ik dit forum. Wat een herkenning. Thanks!!!


Wat bedoel je met hoge adem? Probeer eens een ontspannende buikademhaling. Ontspanning is heel belangrijk.

Heb ook wat druk op de borst maar alleen sinds hevige maag (misschien wel gal) problemen. De vlagen met beroerd voelen komen mij heel bekend voor. Zit zelf aan de omeprozal 40mg om mijn maag tot rust te krijgen lijkt goed te werken. Nu alleen de borst klachten (ow mijn vrouw heeft ook hartkloppingen en druk op de borst). Je bent niet de enige en bij velen is niets "schijnbaar" aan de hand.

Ikzelf ga nu focussen op houding (rechtop zitten) en ademhaling.

Suc6

----------


## Willempie

Misschien heeft iemand hier wat aan "Andrew Weil, M.D Breathing Meditation" vind het zelf wel interessante stof.

----------


## Willempie

Nog even een update. Na 15 van de 30 dagen maagzuur remmers te hebben gebruikt is mijn maag tot rust gekomen en mijn borstpijn is volledig weggetrokken. ( even afkloppen  :Smile:  ).

----------


## appel1981

Zoals vele mensen hier herken ik heel veel van de klachten die anderen hebben..ik heb namelijk ook hyperventilatie en had eerder ook heel vaak last van dat bedrukte gevoel op de borst, lichtheid in het hoofd(gevoel dat je bijna flauwvalt) en de tintelingen in handen en voeten...na enkele bezoeken aan de HA wist hij mij te vertellen dat het hyperventilatie was..mijn zusje had hier eerder ook al last van, toch kwam het mij een beetje als een verassing.. hij vertelde mij dat de meeste mensen, wanneer ze weten wat het probleem is(verkeerde ademhaling, hyperventilatie dus), ze al meteen minder klachten krijgen. Het geval is namelijk vaak, dat wanneer je een hyperventilatieaanval krijgt en je het niet weet, je bijna automatisch een paniekaanval krijgt. Dit is een natuurlijke en logische reactie aangezien de meesten geen bekende aandoeningen hebben en hier graag nog een tijdje willen blijven natuurlijk en dus bang worden voor(ernstige) aandoeningen. Gevolg is dus dat men dan allerhande dingen door hun hoofd halen van wat het zou kunnen zijn. Ik haalde me toendertijd ook van alles in mijn hoofd; kanker, hartaanvallen etc etc. 
Tip nr.1 is dus, wanneer je hyperventilatie geconstateerd is, geloof er dan ook echt in dat dat het is! 
En heb je last van die klachten en weet je het nog niet zeker, ga naar je huisarts, hij zal hoogstwaarschijnlijk zeggen; hyperventilatie..
De tintelingen zijn trouwens vaak een waarschuwing dat er hyperventilatieaanval op handen is. Tip nr.2 is dus; Wees voorbereid op een aanval. Wat bij mij heeel goed helpt is; probeer je gedachten te verzetten, ga ergens mee bezig wat je leuk vind en je aandacht pakt. Hierdoor zal je lichaam je natuurlijke ademhalingsfunctie overnemen en zullen het niet je stress/paniekgedachtes zijn of jezelf die dit probeert te sturen. Men probeert vaak zelf hun ademhaling aan te passen waardoor je eigenlijk verkeerd gaat ademen en daardoor er nog meer zuurstof in je bloed komt en het alleen maar erger word. Inhaleren in een zakje helpt bij veel mensen dan omdat ze de uitgeademde koolmonoxide weer terug inhaleren en dus hun zuurstofpeil in hun bloed omlaag gaat en ze zich weer beter voelen. Maar bij sommige mensen kan dit averechts werken, zoals bij mij, en dan is de bovenstaande behandeling misschien wel de beste. Je gedachten dus op andere dingen zetten; je aandacht vestigen op dingen die je aandacht pakken en je genoeg afleiding geven en zodoende je lichaam weer rust geeft en je lichaam zijn natuurlijke ademhalingsfunctie terug geeft, ook de aangespande spieren die dat bedrukte gevoel in de borst laten onstaan, die zullen dan ook verminderen en wegtrekken is mijn ervaring..Koud zweet, dove vingertoppen zijn trouwens in mijn ogen ook waarschuwingen dat je of gestressed bent of een hyperventilatieaanval op komst is. Ga dus niet weer prakiseren, dit hoort er ook bij, maar bij tijfel altijd even de HA contacteren..hyperventilatie is in mijn ogen een lichamelijke aandoening die veroorzaakt kan worden door meerdere dingen.. een ziekte die getriggered kan worden door bijvoorbeeld door psychische klachten als onzekerheid, minderwaardigheidscomplex, sociale isolatie, depressiviteit etc etc, Maar vooral door een slechte lichaamshuishouding..een gezond lichaam is een gezonde tempel. Als je niet in conditie bent zal je 90% eerder dit krijgen dan iemand anders die fit is is mijn mening..Zware rokers moeten minderen of stoppen, mensen met slechte conditie moeten dit weer opbouwen, zware weekenddrinkers of zware drinkers algemeen moeten minderen of stoppen etc etc, dan weet ik zeker dat ook je klachten zullen verminderen, misschien niet compleet wegtrekken maar dan word het pas echt behandelbaar voor jezelf. Onbewust hebben heel veel mensen stress, dit word vaak pas zichtbaar door lichamelijke klachten als hyperventilatie, helaas is je lichaam dan vaak al uit conditie en heb je de kwaal al laten triggeren door stress(in welke vorm dan ook). Dit zijn mijn ervaringen, ik zal er ook nooit meer vanaf komen, maar ik kan er nu goed mee omgaan en is het meer sporadisch. In mijn ogen kan je beter dit verhaal lezen en deze 2 tips proberen als om medicatie ervoor te vragen, iets wat men zowiezo niet snel uitschrijft hiervoor. Hopelijk helderd dit stukje een en ander op, en neemt het jullie stress deels weg en kunnen jullie weer lekker functioneren.. groeten robert

----------


## MGezond

Hallo mensen,

Ik ben enigszins blij om dit te lezen want dit geeft aan dat ik echt niet de enige ben en ik niet eraan dood ga!
Ik herken alle symptomen zoals druk op de borst, raar weeïg gevoel, hartkloppingen, hyperventilatie, duizeligheid en je misselijk voelen. 
Ik heb het sinds 3 weken en de ene moment gaat het beter dan de ander. Sinds zondag heb ik de hele tijd last van hartkloppingen en word ik daardoor erg benauwd. Dit is beangstigend en omdat ik alleen ben wordt het dan nog erger dan dat het al is. Ook mijn nachtrust lijd eronder.. 
Er wordt mij ademhalingstechnieken bij de fysio geadviseerd en yoga. Verder ook zoals ik bij sommige van jullie las een blokje om of in ieder geval iets doen waardoor je er niet meer aan denkt. 
Ik ben bekend met hartritmestoornissen maar hyperventilatie is daar zeker niet bevorderlijk voor, ik heb het gevoel dat het maar niet over gaat. 
Bij de huisarts ben ik al geweest en verschillende onderzoeken in het ziekenhuis wezen (behalve de ritmestoornis) niets uit, op papier ben ik gezond.
Hebben mensen nog andere tips of trucs?

Alvast bedankt, ik ben erg blij met dit forum!

Groetjes Melissa

----------


## DirkHE

Hoi Melissa,
Ik herken mezelf heel goed in je probleem! Ik heb mijn eerste hyperventilatieaanval een 4 maanden geleden gehad. Toen naar de dokter geweest en alles was in orde. Een week later weer hetzelfde! Toen op de spoed beland, alles was in orde. Maar om zeker te zijn stuurde ze me door naar een cardioloog. Ook daar was alles in orde. Moest je nog niet bij een cardioloog geweest zijn, zou ik dat zeker aanraden.

Nu voor de rest, meestal zijn wij mensen die perfectionistisch zijn ingesteld en te veel schrik hebben om wat anderen mensen over mij denken. Je moet jezelf er eerst en vooral van overtuigen dat je de belangrijkste persoon in je leven bent + dat je effectief gewoon hyperventilatie hebt. Daarbij de ademhalingsoefeningen en op het internet eens lezen wat de klachten en symptomen zijn van (chronische) hyperventilatie helpt ook veel. Het was bij mij zo, toen ik het gehad had, werd ik gewoon bang om het nog eens te krijgen. En dat is telkens het probleem geweest! Ademhalingsoefeningen alleen hebben bij mij niet geholpen, het is wel nodig maar je moet ook beseffen dat je je levenswijze wat zal moeten veranderen en jezelf altijd op de eerste plaats zetten even! Want dat doe je waarschijnlijk te weinig...

Ik heb gistere sinds twee manden nog eens een aanval gehad! Duizelig, steken in mijn borst, steken in mijn armen... Het is simpeler gedaan als gezegd, maar rustig blijven is de boodschap! Gewoon tegen jezelf vertellen dat er niks ernstigs zal gebeuren en rustige buikademhaling toepassen! 

Veel succes, groetjes!

----------


## R.Dubar

Ik dacht dat ik de enigste was met deze gevoel maar nee op 21 mei 2012 toen ik heel depressief was door deze spanningen drukte ik op google druk op hoofd wat ik eigenlijk allang had moeten doen ik zag dat jullie het ongeveer het zelfde hebben meegemaakt of nog steeds meemaken soms nog met ergere bij effecten buikpijn,misslijkheid vermoeidheid wat ik ook had etc.

Doctoren, huisartsen en psychologen weten vaak uit *onwetendheid* niet wat het precies is dus zeggen ze maar van alles stress hyperventilatie etc en dat gat je nog onzekerder maken omdat velen van ons absoluut geen *stress of problemen* hebben


*Oplossing voor ons allemaal naar jarenlange stijd*

Wij hebben allemaal in ons leven met verschillende spanningen gezeten wat ons lichaam voor een bepaalde tijd aan kan na een tijde gaat jouw lichaam op spanningen reageren vandaar die druk op hoofd en borst we hebben het eigenlijk al geplaatst door paniek en ontwetendeheid verergeren we de druk alleen maar erger vandaar dat de spanningen vooral op de borst zo erg kunnen worden dat het lijkt dat we dood gaan maar dat ik het absoluut niet onze hart werkt prima en we zijn gezond en is dat die *druk (spanning) als in ons zit* en uit paniek maken wij het alleen maar erger.

----------


## R.Dubar

wij zijn *geestelijk* prima in orde geen stress problemen niks het is het *lichaam* waar wij mee te maken hebben die lichte spanning is er en begrijp dat het moeilijk is maar probeer eerst te accepteren dat de spanning er al is op momenten of in het ergste geval constant en als de spanning er is het niet te verergeren maar je te kalmeren en je zult merken dat die klote gevoel weer wegtrekt en je gaat je zo ontspannen voelen tintelen in armen,droge mond misselijkheid etc zijn allemaal bijprikkels die komen kijken omdat je angstig bent en die trekken van zelf weg en als ze terugkomen weet je wat het is en zal het je niet meer angstig maken

ik ben nu al 4 maanden achter gekomen wat die spanning of druk is. De druk op mijn hoofd begint al wegtetrekken omdat ik nu de antwoorden op mijn vragen krijg en de druk op mijn borst komt soms nog terug bewust omdat ik er soms nog aan denk maar het maakt mij niet meer angstig ik kalmeer me zelf weer en pang! het is weer weg.

ik hoop jullie allemaal gerust te stellen en verwerk het rustig dit kan je niet in dag verwerken het gaat tijd kosten maar alles komt goed je zult je vertrouwen in je lichaam weer terug krijgen en je zult jezelf weer terugvinden je zal er als een gelukkigere mens uitkomen.

met vriendelijke groet,
R. Dubar

als iemand vragen heeft kan je me altijd mailen [email protected]

----------


## R.Dubar

Hoe was het bij mij begonnen.

Ik weet precies wat jullie allemaal meemaken en het is verschrikkelijk gevoel bij mij is het begonnen in me pubertijd rond mijn 20ste ik blowde veel maar had zelf niet door dat het mij heel stil en rustig maakte ik ging na een tijdje een beetje geïsoleerd leven wat ik werd een een beetje depressief van vooral in de herfst en winter periode was ik heel grauw maar bleef toch door blowen weet nog steeds niet waarom ik het deed (denk leeftijd) ik denk dat in die periode het grouwe weer veel invloed had op mijn humeur. ik begon in de avonden langzamerhand flesjes whisky te halen omdat dat mij opvrolijkte ik ik kreeg toen rond 2009 mijn eerste paniekaanval wat mij zeer angstig maakte leek dat ik doodging heelbizar toen begon ook ik een lichte druk (SPANNING) op mijn borst te krijgen maar nam het niet serieus want als ik dronk in de avond vergat ik het weer. ik begon te merken dat steeds als ik een spanning moment had bijv ruzie thuis,vriendin,etc dat die druk of spanning terug kwam maar leefde er gewoon mee door deze enge druk ben ik ook mij vriendin kwijtgeraakt. Oke lange tijd was de druk weg en had mijn leven weer op een rijtje dacht dat ik alles verwerkt had maar het ergste moest nog komen ik kreeg werk bij mijn oude baan in een callcenter waar je *onderdruk* werdt gezet te sales te maken de druk op mijn borst kwam weer terug maar nu was de druk zo erg dat ik dacht dat ik dood ging heel bizar toen begon de nachtmerrie elke dag kwam de druk terug en het leek als ik elke dag moest vechten voor mijn leven door die spanning kreeg ik ook hyperventilatie omdat je gespannen bent kon niet meer lachen het werd te veel voor mijn ik vergat ook te zeggen dat de druk op mijn hoofd ook was (sorry) leek of mijn tanden de der uit zouden vaal zo zwaar dus het maakte mij depressief en zeer overspannen het werd te veel voor mij dacht dat ik langzaam aan het dood gaan was heel eng. *Kort samengevat hoe druk bij mij is onstaan*iedereen zal zijn eigen verhaal hebben maar de na effecten zijn bijna gelijk

----------

